# Bland Diet Help Please!



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone! Hope the week treated everyone wonderfully! For Khloee and I it was a little tough what with me going back to work and all after vacation  But her sitter that comes in twice a day said she had no accidents which is great news! :chili:

On the down side, Khloee has been throwing up recently, like once a day! Mostly its in the morning, however that is her only symptom! She is still a ball of energy and eats very well, firm stool, clear eyes, etc. So I called my vet and they said to try giving her a bland diet of chicken and rice for a few days; they suspect she has an upset tummy, nothing serious. 

I'm going to the grocery store today to get the chicken and rice (any other bland diet recommendations are always welcome!), but my question is about transition. Do I just abruptly stop her kibble and substitute only the chicken and rice? And then when it is time to end the chicken and rice, say in about 3-4 days, do I _transition_ her kibble in again, or just go cold turkey on the chicken and rice? I just don't want to cause even more tummy troubles; if it was between kibble I would of course transition, but this is the first time I have ever had to prepare a bland diet and want to make sure I do it right, and not make things worse! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have not had to do this but my mother has, in all cases it was a direct switch over to the chicken and rice. When it's time for the kibble again, I would just go back to the kibble. 

Come to think of it, if its just an upset tummy, what difference would it make if it's kibble or rice and chicken? Wouldn't she get sick either way? I dunno the answer to that but maybe someone else will.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Boiled chicken/boiled hamburger and rice is easier to digest than kibble so that's why it's recommended when our fluffs have nausea or diarrhea. You immediately put them on the bland diet and when they've gone a couple of days without any vomiting/diarrhea, SLOWLY transition them back to regular food. The first 2 days, 1/4 regular food and 3/4 bland mix; next 2 days 50/50, next 2 days 3/4 regular food and 1/4 bland mix. If you transition too quickly, they could "relapse." I use boiled hamburger because Tessa has a major sensitivity to chicken and that actually makes her throw up and have diarrhea. 

However, before you try the bland diet, you said she's throwing up in the morning. Is it before or after she eats? If it's before, is it just foamy "bile" or is it something else? How long has it been since she ate? Sometimes our fluffs need to eat smaller meals more often to keep food in their tummies or they will throw up the bile. If it is foamy bile and you're already on a regular feeding schedule, make sure your baby had a good probiotic and you might also try 1/4 pepcid twice a day. Since she doesn't have any other symptoms, I'd try the regular feeding schedule and pepcid first before the bland diet.


----------

